# How should I go with flourite?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm starting a 29 gallon planted tank and i was thinking what should I used as a substrate. I want to use one layer of a substrate and i want the gravel to have iron with it so i dont have to fertalize it. 




29 gallon-65w current t-5 HO

anything good plants that i can grow would be appreciated


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

also would black sand flourite be good or no?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

If you're only using one type of substrate, I would not go with sand. It is too light and fine to hold down new plants (any disturbance would uproot it). Fuorite has iron in it but that does not mean you should skimp on dosing iron (if you want red plants). There are numerous types of substrate that are good at providing nutrients for plants and depend on your taste.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Any of the inert substrates will give you trace iron so pick the one you like to look at the best - Flourite, Eco-Complete, Soil Master Select (SMS), Turface (replaced SMS) Shultz Aqua Soil, Pool Filter Sand, Quartz T-Grade, etc.

~

Flourite will give you some trace Iron but that isn't the only thing you need to dose to have healthy plants. Your going to need to do some type of fert regiment whether it's the Seachem or Pfertz(.com) lines or if you order dry ferts you will need to do something besides light and substrate.

- Brad


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been using a sand/fluorite mix for awhile now, it works pretty well, but you should dose other macronutrients as well, before putting any flourite in your tank,rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse!!!
rinse it until the water runs clear, otherwise you will have cloudy water for days!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There are two ways I know to get out of fertilizing. The first is the El Natural approach. You can check that out in the sticky in that forum. The second is the mineralized soil. There is a sticky about that too. With any other substrate you will have to fertilize.


----------

